# Slayer



## Swtbrat (Dec 5, 2007)

This is the last pic I have of Slayer before he went to sleep.  
Its been 6 weeks since I've held him and I miss him a TON!
The first pic is 2 weeks before the second and right before he lost most of his green head.

Brat!






Before he went to sleep I used to let him tiptoe through the flowers. :wink:


----------



## Lexi (Dec 5, 2007)

awww he is looking good! its sad when they hibernate...i havnt seen mine in a couple of months!!


----------



## nat (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going through the same thing! Don't worry, we can get through this together ha ha

lovely pictures, I love his pattern!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

Ours can't decide if they're going to hibernate or not! 1 or 2 days up, 3 to 5 days down.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh man at first I didn't read the thread clearly. By sleep I thought you meant he died! My guy isnt hibernating so I guess it didn't trigger. I felt sad  How many tegu's do you own Brat?


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 5, 2007)

3 Tegus: B&W ,RED , and a Blue X Red Cross.


Brat!


----------



## lizardboy101 (Dec 5, 2007)

I feel so lucky, Coco hasn't shown any signs that she wants to hibernate at all...YAH


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

lizardboy101 said:


> I feel so lucky, Coco hasn't shown any signs that she wants to hibernate at all...YAH



I wish I could say that about mine, all of mine are down, I am kinda missing them a bit. :?


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

Hibernation is always a downer.


----------



## olympus (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi my name is olympus and my tegu is hibernating also. First step to solving the problem is admitting you have one.


----------



## DZLife (Jan 30, 2008)

cuties


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 30, 2008)

maybe he will come out soon, so dun be sad


----------



## COWHER (Jan 30, 2008)

my girl didn't hibernate either hahahaha


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 30, 2008)

My B&W and Red & Blue Cross are still in hibernation. :cry: 

The Red and Chacoan have not hibernated yet but they have slowed down some.The still eat and still bask and still free roam daily.

Brat!


----------



## DZLife (Jan 30, 2008)

lizardboy101 said:


> I feel so lucky, Coco hasn't shown any signs that she wants to hibernate at all...YAH


 good luck with them....I hope they end up hibernating...either that or that the missed hibernation doesn't affect their ability to breed. Sometimes it does, more so with the Red Tegus


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice tegu..


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine are still down, it will be a little over one more month before they come back to life. :roll:


----------

